# Need help with my 03 A6 3.0L



## jbreez (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently aquired a 2003 A6 FWD with 80K. All has been well for at least a month, but i am hearing a sound while driving and turning. I immediately thought it could have been the power steering/hydraulic but it was perfectly fine when I checked. In need of a VAG-COM if someone can help. 

I attached a video of the sound and possible location. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2v4p_srE7I


----------

